# Siamese algae eater scales turning white



## Roland in Squamish (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello forum  
This is my first time creating a post, hope I am in the right location.

One of my algae eaters had one of their scales starting to turn to a cloudy white colour a few months ago.
Now the problem seems to have gotten much worse over the last 1-2 weeks.
These are not round white spots like Ich but the whole scale fades to an opaque white.
All the fish are eating well.
Temp is 78-79 deg.

My tank is 55 gallon
Tropical freshwater with plants.
Ammonia is zero, change water when nitrates reach 15ppm.
2 mated platinum redhead angelfish
3 pearl gourami's
2 electric blue acara's (small)
4 different species of rainbow fish totaling 7 (still small)
1 Chinese algae eater
10 cardinal tetras

Thanks for your help
Roland


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My suspicion is that your Chinese algae eater may by attacking the fish at night and therefore the scales have become damaged. This is just a hunch.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roland in Squamish (Oct 15, 2021)

CRS Fan said:


> My suspicion is that your Chinese algae eater may by attacking the fish at night and therefore the scales have become damaged. This is just a hunch.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


That's possible, my Golden algae eater (Chinese algae eater) is pretty aggressive and I see it sometimes trying to latch onto the Siamese algae eater.


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds exactly like the guy! Chinese algae eaters are savages! Love the taste of slime coats


----------



## Roland in Squamish (Oct 15, 2021)

Savages is a good description.
I have one aggressive one in my 55 gallon and two in a 36 gallon.
The single guy in the 55 gallon is much more aggressive than the other two in the other tank.


----------

